# Hello All!



## bridgeman (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi I'm new here.


----------



## Rugbyman (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello Everyone. I'm a Newbie. My name is Gareth. I've had a bad time of it so thought I would seek out kindred spirits and sign up to this website as it seemed the most sympathetic.


----------



## Amberind (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi..i thought why not give it a try. I am going through a phase where good or bad everything is normal to me..so thought why not discuss.


----------



## Kenneth30 (Feb 1, 2021)

hi im new can anybody how this group is


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You guys, I just want to introduce you to D0nnivain, who I know from a forum I used to frequent. She is a very wise woman with tons of great advice. Welcome, D0nnivain!


----------



## Whatsmyproblem (May 5, 2021)

New here. Marriage is hard, seem to be a great place to pick brains and give any helpful advise I may have


----------



## Tarabytes (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi. I was looking for information about marriage and being a Stepmom when I came across this forum. I have lived with my husband and stepchildren ( 12 year old twin girls and 15 year old stepson) 6 years married for 2 of those. Numerous times I have packed up my belongings swearing to myself I would never come back but somehow end up back here anyway. Less and less good times and my relationship feels like a very low priority but to hear my husband tell it...Im just a negative person. I hope to find some advice that will help me leave or inspire me to accept things the way they are, etc.


----------

